# CHENGDU | Public Transport



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

What is the "non slip area" in some signs? I mean what is the point of having a slippery AND a non-slippery section of the floor???


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

^^ isnt there an error there, instead of the "ru" character, they placed the letter A in "rukou"?


----------



## null (Dec 11, 2002)

mopc said:


> What is the "non slip area" in some signs? I mean what is the point of having a slippery AND a non-slippery section of the floor???


I dont know, maybe some people prefer a slippery surface?


BTW:

A口 = Entrance A

As you can see the Entrance E in this pic:


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

^^ oh I see, it was meant to be the letter A. 

As to the slippery surface that remains a mystery!


----------



## NCT (Aug 14, 2009)

Station signage is rather smart.


----------



## raymond_tung88 (Mar 26, 2004)

Awesome looking! Quick question: Why does the floor tiling look like it's leaking and wet? Is it a construction issue?


----------



## hmmwv (Jul 19, 2006)

raymond_tung88 said:


> Awesome looking! Quick question: Why does the floor tiling look like it's leaking and wet? Is it a construction issue?


I think they mop it too often with too much water.


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

hmmwv said:


> I think they mop it too often with too much water.


i think so i find that most recently opened metros in china that use granite flooring have that on their grout lines then after a few months it disappears. i pretty likely that they want to make everything look spotless. Some say its from poor waterproofing and cutting corners during construction, but judging how most new Chinese subway stations are well planned out, use pretty high quality materials and design. Waterproofing seems like the least effective way of cutting corners.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

*Jinjiang Hotel* station








source: panoramio user nihongarden (bigger version here: http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/55258040.jpg)


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

*Huaxiba* station








from panoramio user nihongarden
bigger version here: http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/55257770.jpg


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

There is not a photo of metro car. Please insert some photos.


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

I think due to fully underground with platform screen doors, it is almost impossible for taking a front-view of train. However, please try to post some front side photos.


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

I’ve some question. Please try to answer one by one:-

1)	Will line 1 be extended from Shenxian Lake to Dafeng & from Century City to Guangdu?
2)	Will there be a new line 2 From Longquan East to Shiniu?
3)	Will there be a new line 3 From Hongxing to Banqiao South?
4)	Will there be a new line 4 From Wenjiang to Xihe?
5)	Will there be a new line 5 From Simaqiao to Jianghe?
6)	Will there be a new line 6 From Shawan to Sihe with a branch from Bolichang to Shuangliu Airport?
7)	Will there be a new line 7 From Shengtai to Longtandong?


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Chinese build all they say so yes to all. However, there are some changes:
Line 5 from Shawan will go North instead of going East to Simaqiao, that becones part of line 7.
Line 6 will be extended from Shawan taking over the Northwestern part of line 7. The branch will be part of line 10.
Line 7 becomes a ring line, taking over part of line 5. Its former ends become part of lines 6 and 9.

And three new lines:
Line 8, a new East-West line that will intersect with line 1 at Xiaotanzhu
Line 9, taking over Northeastern end of line 7, then paralelling it and finally going to the airport and Shuangliu
Line 10, takes over the line 6 branch and then turns North.

Not sure if this has been approved...

BTW, I know lines 2 to 4 are U/C.


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

P05 said:


> Some finished stations:


That is Shaanxi, not Shanxi (山西).


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks for replying me.

Please try to answer these questions also one by one-

1)	Left side, right side or both side, - which type of platforms are in most numbers in Chengdu subway network?
2)	Elevated, ground level or underground, - which type of stations are in most numbers in Chengdu subway network?
3)	Which is the deepest station of Chengdu metro?
4)	Which is the busiest metro station on Chengdu metro?
5)	Which stations have interchange facility with suburban rail network on Chengdu metro?
6)	Where is/are the depot(s) of the subway network?


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Could anybody post here a full map with all proposed lines?


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

On first page of this thread you have some.


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Thank you for suggession

Can you answer me the questions asked on post #59?


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Ashis Mitra said:


> Thanks for replying me.
> 
> Please try to answer these questions also one by one-
> 
> ...


1) Left side. Or at least it seems.
2) Underground.
3) Don't know.
4) Don't know.
5) I know there is a suburban rail line, but I don't know if it connects to metro. Perhaps at North railway station.
6) At Huayang, beyond Shenxian lake.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

big-dog said:


>


What is written to the right of the Chengdu institute of public administration station?


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

Woonsocket54 said:


> What is written to the right of the Chengdu institute of public administration station?


It writes "East extension is under construction". The line 2 full length will be completed by 2015.


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

*Line 3/4/7 will open in 2015*

Chendu government confirms that subway line 3, 4 and 7 will open by 2015. It's also confirmed that line 7 construction will start this year, line 10 construction starts in 2013.

Line 7 will be a loop route with 38.6km and 31 stations, following the 2nd Ring road of Chengdu. It connects with Line 1/2/3/4 and transportation hubs such as Railway North Station, Railway South Station and Railway East Station.

By 2015 Chengdu will have a 150km subway network including,


Line 1 phase I
Line 1 south extension
Line 2 full length
Line 3 phase I
Line 4 phase I
Line 7

By 2017 Line 5, Line 6, Line 3 extension, Line 4 extension will start the construction.

source


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

big-dog said:


> It writes "East extension is under construction". The line 2 full length will be completed by 2015.


So the east extension from Chengdu institute of public administration station and the west extension from Chadianzi bus terminal will open simultaneously?


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

^^ the west extension will open in 2013 and east extension will open in 2014.

BTW Line 2 phase I has officially opened yesterday.


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

^^ Any pics from the first day operation?


----------



## Geography (May 17, 2010)

> The Yuan 11bn Chengdu Line 3, which will run underground for 20km with 15 stations. The city will also extend Line 1 to the south at a cost of Yuan 4bn.


RailJournal.com


----------



## George08 (Jun 30, 2012)

*Chengdu Line 2 open*

Chengdu's second subway line, Metro Line 2, opened Sunday after several years of construction and anticipation.
The line runs from the Chadianzi transit station in the city's northwest to the Chengdu Administration College in the southeast. A journey the entire length of the 22.47km, 20-stop line takes 45 minutes with trains traveling up to 80kmph. Trains run approximately every 5 minutes with 17 trains running simultaneously at any given time.
The first southeast-bound train runs at 7 a.m. and the last at 10:30 p.m.; times are 30 minutes earlier for northwest-bound trains. Ticket prices range from RMB2 to RMB5 depending on number of stops traveled. The line intersects with Metro Line 1 at Tianfu Square.
Tickets for Line 2 will feature 10 different designs of nearby scenice places, including Qingcheng Shan, Dujiangyan, Wuhou Temple, the Panda Research Base, and Huanglongxi and Ping'le old towns.
Unlike the Line 1 ticket machines, which dispense only coins for change, the Line 2 ticket machines will dispense RMB5 bills if the change can be thusly divided.
The other notable difference between the Line 1 and 2 stations is, of course, that Line 2 stations have gender-specific restrooms (Line 1 stations notoriously have non-gendered bathrooms).
A spokesperson for the Chengdu Metro Corporation said that Lines 3 through 6 will be open by the year 2018, and construction will begin on Line 7 by the end of this year.
Chadianzi Bus Station | 茶店子客运站
Yangxi Flyover | 羊犀立交站
Yipintianxia | 一品天下站
East Shuhan Road | 蜀汉路东站
Baiguolin | 白果林站
Provincial People's Hospital | 省人民医院
Tonghuimen | 通惠门站
People's Park | 人民公园站
Tianfu Square | 天府广场站
Chunxi Lu | 春熙路站
Dongmen Bridge | 东门大桥站
Niuwangmiao | 牛王庙站
Niushikou | 牛市口站
Dongda Street | 东大路站
Tazishan Park | 塔子山公园站
Chengyu Flyover | 成渝立交站
Huwangling | 惠王陵站
Honghe | 洪河站
Chengdu Administration | 成都行政学院站


----------



## sarflonlad (May 13, 2005)

Wow. I remember being in Chengdu in 2007 and seeing line 1 under construction.

One of my favourite cities in China. Would love to go back and see this system now.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

The opening of Line 2 brings Chengdu Metro into the exclusive club of metros that have a simple cross, consisting of 2 lines with no branches that only intersect once. Here is the full membership as of today:

*Current members*
1. Chengdu
2. Daegu
3. Kaohsiung
4. Minsk
5. Monterrey
6. Novosibirsk
7. Pyongyang
8. Shenyang
9. Toulouse

*Future members*:
1. Bangalore
2. Calcutta
3. Mashhad
4. Santo Domingo
5. Sendai
6. Suzhou
7. Warsaw
8. Wuhan
9. Xian

*Past members* (incomplete list):
1. Philadelphia (1928 through 1932)
2. Montreal (Oct 1966 through March 1967)
3. St Petersburg (July 1963 through November 1967)
4. Mexico City (Sep 14, 1970 through Nov 20, 1970)
5. Budapest (Dec 1972 through Dec 1976)
6. Washington (Jul 1977 through Nov 1978)
7. Prague (Aug 1978 through Nov 1985)
8. Sapporo (Jun 1976 through Dec 1988)
9. Kiev (Dec 1981 through Dec 1989)
10. Atlanta (Dec 1981 through Dec 1992)
11. Santiago (Sep 1987 through Apr 1997)
12. Shanghai (Oct 1999 through Dec 2000)
13. Tashkent (Nov 1989 through Oct 2001)
14. Busan (Aug 2001 through Nov 2005)
15. Delhi (July 3 2005 through Dec 31 2005)
16. Teheran (2004 through Apr 2008)
17. Shenzhen (Dec 2004 through Dec 2010)
18. Rome (Feb 1980 through June 2012)


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Wherefrom hath thou scored all these crucifixions?


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

Video of Line 2 interchanging with Line 1

click here


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

trainrover said:


> Wherefrom hath thou scored all these crucifixions?


I derived them from urbanrail.net descriptions of each metro. Some are not really crucifixions. Minsk is an X; Daegu is a chromosome . . . .


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

:lol: Your effort was valiant ... and interesting too.


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

*ANREN | Tram*

Once China had some great tram networks in some big cities, but except Changchun, Dalian & Hongkong, all were closed in 60s & 70s. Almost after 70 years, a completely new tram system opened in China, this time in Anren.

Thankfully, China haven’t forget tram completely, side by side of metro booming.

Anren Tram is an old style system, with high floor, and bow collector. It suns through the old city area with a nostalgic view.

The map









& photo.









POST AS MANY AS PHOTOS OF ANREN TRAM HERE.


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

How many trams operating, and how many km of route? These look like lovely trams, give us some details.


----------



## Rodalvesdepaula (Apr 14, 2008)

Heritage tram? There are new cars?


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

Is it only one-directional? I am not a fan of those systems as I think they are not very practicable.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_50ce54b10100pk4h.html









http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_50ce54b10100pk4h.html









http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_50ce54b10100pk4h.html









http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_50ce54b10100pk4h.html









http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_50ce54b10100pk4h.html









http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_50ce54b10100pk4h.html









http://ouzhihang.blog.caixin.com/archives/17281









http://xiaoming.3377.blog.163.com/blog/static/46373027201231542951721/









http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_50ce54b10100pk4h.html









http://www.dytfw.com/a/201204/29477383.html


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

I couldn’t find any official website. Is there any such about tram?


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

Aug 1. CRH 6 testing run on Chengdu-Qingchengshan rail



















by 高铁见闻



big-dog said:


> yes there are turnstiles for transfer. People can do the transfer from the same level conveniently. Here's another set of photos clearly showing that.
> 
> 
> by royer55


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Looks like CRH6 has for whatever reason been rebranded Cinova.


----------



## Silly_Walks (Aug 23, 2010)

Woonsocket54 said:


> Looks like CRH6 has for whatever reason been rebranded Cinova.


It still says CRH6A on the side. It has been branded Cinova


----------



## Norge78 (Nov 14, 2010)

big-dog said:


> *Line 3/4/7 will open in 2015*
> 
> Chendu government confirms that subway line 3, 4 and 7 will open by 2015. It's also confirmed that line 7 construction will start this year, line 10 construction starts in 2013.
> 
> ...



Any news about line 7?


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

Norge78 said:


> Any news about line 7?


Line 7 started construction on 2H 2013. The opening date is postponed to 1H 2016. 



Line 7 is a ring line, 38.6km, 31 stations, connecting 3 railway stations. 

source


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Speaking of circle lines the Chengdu BRT opened a while back in June.





































Xianyuan Zhu @ ITDP


----------



## Deo (Jun 20, 2006)

>


Can someone explain me this?


----------



## Silly_Walks (Aug 23, 2010)

To keep cars/motorcycles from accidently driving up the stairs, perhaps?


----------



## ironalbo (Aug 26, 2009)

thank to chinese forumers for sharing this pictures

PS: Sorry for my bad English. I´m chilean and i speak spanish :lol:


----------



## ironalbo (Aug 26, 2009)

saiho said:


>












:lol:


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

Silly_Walks said:


> To keep cars/motorcycles from accidently driving up the stairs, perhaps?


Sure, but it should include the ped-crossing. In this picture you see the barrier avoiding the crossing instead, which is kind of stupid, isnt it?


----------



## Silly_Walks (Aug 23, 2010)

Falubaz said:


> Sure, but it should include the ped-crossing. In this picture you see the barrier avoiding the crossing instead, which is kind of stupid, isnt it?


If you build a wall along the pedestrian crossing, no cars could cross it anymore :lol:


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

Silly_Walks said:


> If you build a wall along the pedestrian crossing, no cars could cross it anymore :lol:



You didnt get it. What i meant was this:


That's, where the wall schould have been built.
It schould include the crossing - and not making the entrance/exit from/to the stairs harder like it is right now.


----------



## Silly_Walks (Aug 23, 2010)

I did get it.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

There's a whole gallery of Chengdu BRT photos here:

http://www.transportphoto.net/cmtbrt.aspx?l=en&cmtc=Chengdu


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Falubaz said:


> You didnt get it. What i meant was this:
> 
> 
> That's, where the wall schould have been built.
> It schould include the crossing - and not making the entrance/exit from/to the stairs harder like it is right now.


I seems like they originally wanted to put the crosswalk father back (behind the barrier). Look at how they have to paint a ped crossing zone on the asphalt in the island under the bridge and the temporary looking fence on the left side of the island with the stairway to the BRT.


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

12.16 Chengdu-Pengzhou commuter rail started on test run

Chengdu-Pengzhou rail is a branch line of Chengdu-Dujiangyan commuter rail.

CRH2









--chinarailway


----------



## chornedsnorkack (Mar 13, 2009)

big-dog said:


> 12.16 Chengdu-Pengzhou commuter rail started on test run
> 
> Chengdu-Pengzhou rail is a branch line of Chengdu-Dujiangyan commuter rail.


In which year is Pi county west-Pengzhou high speed railway scheduled to open for scheduled service?


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

chornedsnorkack said:


> In which year is Pi county west-Pengzhou high speed railway scheduled to open for scheduled service?


It's said to open by the end of 2013. Above picture is the CRH2 train on tracks between Pi county West - Pengzhou.


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Chengdu Metro reached a *peak ridership of 997,300* people on March 28.

Source


----------



## 孟天宝 (Jul 1, 2012)

South Line 1 Extension opened today (July 25th)

From Chengdu Metro website;



成都地铁1号线南延线将于7月25日正式开通 said:


> 7月23号下午，成都地铁公司在1号线南延线四河站召开1号线南延线开通试运营新闻发布会，会议正式通报了地铁1号线南延线经过专家评审已具备开通试运营基本条件，在经市政府批准同意后，定于7月25日正式开通试运营。市交委副主任江河、地铁公司副总经理沈卫平出席发布会，发布会由市政府新闻办新闻发布处处长杨小明主持。人民日报、新华社、中央电视台、人民网、四川日报等60余家媒体参加新闻发布会...





Chengdu Metro Line 1 Southern Extension will officially open on July 25 said:


> In the afternoon of July 23rd at the Southern Extension to Line 1's Sihe Station, the Chengdu Metro Company gives a press conference to officially announce the opening of the extension on July 25th...











Source

Also from a local news site;



地铁1号线南延线今日正式开通 天府新区半小时到市中心 said:


> *成都全搜索新闻网（记者 郭莹）7月25日报道* 今天，成都地铁1号线南延线正式进入载客试运营，沿线五站全部投入使用。早上8：25分，成都地铁1号线南延线首发列车从广都站出发，驶向升仙湖方向。据了解，从广都站到天府广场站仅需33分钟，这意味着，连接成都中心城区和天府新区两个“主极核”的交通重要纽带正式形成。





MetroLine 1 Southern Extension opens today said:


> Today, the southern extension to Chengdu Metro's Line 1 opens for passenger testing, with all 5 stations being put into use. At 8:25 this morning, the first train left from Guangdu Station heading towards Shenxian Lake Station. It is understood that travel time is 33 minutes from Guangdu to Tianfu Square, meaning the city's transportation "Core Axis" from Chengdu's CBD and the Tianfu New District has officially been formed.











First train 









Tianfu 3rd Avenue Station wall art









Tianfu 5th Avenue Station


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Updated map on urbanrail.net:


----------



## 孟天宝 (Jul 1, 2012)

Dimlys, that doesn't look updated. >.<

Should have five more stations after Century City, also "Ocean Park" was the old designation for that station. Once it opened (last year I believe) it was named Jincheng Plaza. (锦城广场).

New stations after Century City are;
-Tianfu 3rd Street [天府三街]
-Tianfu 5th Street [天府五街]
-Huafu Avenue [华府大道]
-Sihe [四河]
-Guangdu [广都] *NOT* Huayang [华阳] because of ... reasons?


----------



## 孟天宝 (Jul 1, 2012)

Also here are some pictures of the new stations from Sichuan Xinhuanet;

Tianfu 3rd Street [天府三街]









Tianfu 5th Street [天府五街]









Huafu Avenue [华府大道]









Sihe [四河]









Guangdu [广都]









Also a new map of Chengdu's metro system (essentially the one that is displayed on the machines where you buy tickets)


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

孟天宝;125831847 said:


> Dimlys, that doesn't look updated. >.<
> 
> Should have five more stations after Century City, also "Ocean Park" was the old designation for that station. Once it opened (last year I believe) it was named Jincheng Plaza. (锦城广场).
> 
> ...


I think to see updated map, you should go to this page on urbanrail.net and press refresh page in your browser. From my point of view, it works:
http://www.urbanrail.net/as/cn/chdu/chengdu.htm


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

孟天宝;125831847 said:


> Dimlys, that doesn't look updated. >.<
> 
> Should have five more stations after Century City, also "Ocean Park" was the old designation for that station. Once it opened (last year I believe) it was named Jincheng Plaza. (锦城广场).
> 
> ...


It seems Huayang is now a planned (Already U/C?) station in the third phase of line 1. It appears a line 23 will intersect line 1 there. Interesting, line 1 will split after Sihe and the two branches will merge again farther South.

I've also read a grand total of 32 lines totalling 1350 kilometers are planned. If we exclude 'intercity' metro lines, the line count goes down to 24, which is the highest number I've seen so far. However, I don't have any hints where line 21 would go...


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

CNGL said:


> It seems Huayang is now a planned (Already U/C?) station in the third phase of line 1. It appears a line 23 will intersect line 1 there. Interesting, line 1 will split after Sihe and the two branches will merge again farther South.
> 
> I've also read a grand total of 32 lines totalling 1350 kilometers are planned. If we exclude 'intercity' metro lines, the line count goes down to 24, which is the highest number I've seen so far. However, I don't have any hints where line 21 would go...


 By intercity metro lines are you referring to Suburban Rail or Communter Rail?

If not then any true metro line that lies within the boundary of the city should be included in the Cheng Du Metro rail map. Any portion of the Metro Rail that lies outside the city limits and is in a adjoining city and financed and operated by that city should form part of another Urban Metro System.

As details are sketchy it's largely a matter of speculation.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

New station names









http://huaxi.media.baidu.com/article/17164894340860350795









http://house.baidu.com/sc/scan/0/6030146322890546811/


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

kunming tiger said:


> By intercity metro lines are you referring to Suburban Rail or Communter Rail?


Damn translator. Suburban rail, yes. Apparently there are eight lines in the plans, however I only know some details about the one that will go to Meishan.


----------



## robja23 (Nov 15, 2013)

Line 4 stations are all but the most central station complete. Getting ready for the launch in December. By Chinese time scales, it looks on schedule.


----------



## robja23 (Nov 15, 2013)

Kuan Zhai Xiang Zi Station on line 4


----------



## [atomic] (Oct 12, 2013)

robja23 said:


> Line 4 stations are all but the most central station complete. Getting ready for the launch in December. By Chinese time scales, it looks on schedule.


why did they put the entrance higher than the ground level?


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

[atomic] said:


> why did they put the entrance higher than the ground level?


Flooding


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Per the latest news, several new lines have been added to the short term plans. These include the extension of line 10 beyond Shuangliu airport to Xinjin county, as well as the first phases of lines 8, 9, 11 and 17. Line 8 will run Northeast-Southwest, line 9 will eventually form a second ring outside line 7, line 11 will be a J-shaped line in the South, and line 17 will run from line 7 West and Northwest, intersecting line 4 at Fengxi.


----------



## robja23 (Nov 15, 2013)

@CNGL Do you have the article for the news? Chinese is fine


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

I don't have any links, I read that in translated that from the Baidupedia, it stated there was an adjustment to the short-term plans in the last months (I believe it was mid-August), and included the typical Chinese planning maps, so it might not be fake.


----------



## robja23 (Nov 15, 2013)

The second part of testing line 4 was a success. Yesterday the media were taken for a ride. Public testing begins at the start of next month, and the line will be open at the end of next month 

Here are what some of the new stations look like. They have made an effort to make some of them a bit less generic. 









Kuan Zhai Xiang Zi



























































































All Pictures via:
http://news.163.com/15/1110/14/B82L0V1200014AEE.html
http://www.scwmw.gov.cn/tswm/201511/t20151111_364355.htm


----------



## cwieqTKC (Dec 19, 2012)

There's a new up to date map of Chengdu metro lines on Wikipedia including Line 4. 
Unfortunately, Im not able to post links here as I have less than 10 posts... 


Regards,


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

^^Note please that Line 4 will open on 26th December:
http://sc.people.com.cn/n/2015/1221/c345458-27360694.html


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Chengdu Medical College Station

 

 

 

Shuangliu West Station



 

 



 

Sanliaba Station


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Longqiao Road Station

 

 

 

 

 

 



Wuqing South Road


----------



## Attus (Jul 9, 2010)

^^ Very nice stations. Isn't that floor slippery?


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Chengdu Metro kicks off 2019 by breaking a daily ridership record on Jan 11 with 4.2146 million trips. Breakdown by line: 

Line 1: 1.0442 million
Line 2: 881,300
Line 3: 721,700
Line 4: 697,200
Line 7: 776,300
Line 10: 93,900

 

 

 

 

 

 



Source


----------



## NCT (Aug 14, 2009)

Attus said:


> ^^ Very nice stations. Isn't that floor slippery?




Slippery not really but I’m never convinced of the aesthetic qualities of glossy floor tiles. They reflect the ceiling light straight into your eyes and not scatter it all round. Creates a disorienting and actually dark atmosphere.


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Line 9 trains, posted by 552288zs


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Chengdu Metro breaks a ridership record on Mach 15 with 4,451,100 trips. Here is a breakdown by line:

Line 1: 1.1139 million
Line 2: 953,400
Line 3: 782,400
Line 4: 741,200
Line 7: 837,000
Line 10: 87,200



Source from Chengdu Metro official Weibo


----------



## Dr.Dennis.Deng (Nov 19, 2014)

TRAM IN CHENGDU

Is Chengdu now having two tram lines?

I see information about the Xinjin R1 line and the newly opened Line2 from Chenguang to Hexin Road ...


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Chengdu Tram

Posted by heya0126


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Chengdu Metro breaks a single day ridership record on March 22 with 4,618,800 trips. Here is a breakdown by line:

Line 1: 1.1913 million
Line 2: 950,600
Line 3: 783,400
Line 4: 718,400
Line 7: 886,600
Line 10: 88,500

 

 

 

 

 



 

Source from Chengdu Metro official Weibo


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Line 8 Trains on delivery, Type A, Posted by 芙蓉城里尽朝晖.


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Chengdu Tram construction posted by cdfx


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Chengdu metro is one of the rapidly increasing metro systems not only in China, but also in world. When the first line opened only in 2010, it already has 6 lines, line *1*, *2*, *3*,* 4*, *7* & *10*. Line *7* is the circular metro line, which connects all other lines, and line 4 is the busiest.

Chengdu has many similarities with my city Kolkata, and obviously the metro system. Although the main difference is that Kolkata metro uses 3rd rail, and Chengdu metro uses overhead rail., and obviously the metro network is much larger than Kolkata, even larger than all other metro systems of India (Except Delhi).

*Why there is no line 5, 6, 8 & 9? *


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Ashis Mitra said:


> Chengdu metro is one of the rapidly increasing metro systems not only in China, but also in world. When the first line opened only in 2010, it already has 6 lines, line *1*, *2*, *3*,* 4*, *7* & *10*. Line *7* is the circular metro line, which connects all other lines, and line 4 is the busiest.
> 
> Chengdu has many similarities with my city Kolkata, and obviously the metro system. Although the main difference is that Kolkata metro uses 3rd rail, and Changchun metro uses overhead rail., and obviously the metro network is much larger than Kolkata, even larger than all other metro systems of India (Except Delhi).
> 
> *Why there is no line 5, 6, 8 & 9? *


Because planning. All four are U/C, with line 5 expected to open later this year. Also and much for your disgust lines 11-16 aren't yet approved (a different line 11 was approved and even started construction but was subsequently made part of line 6, and part of line 15 is already operational as the branch of line 1), yet lines 17 and 18 (and 19) are U/C.


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Ashis Mitra said:


> line 4 is the busiest.


I don't understand how you get this x is the busiest data, looking at the past few posts I have made on ridership records clearly shows that Line 1 is the busiest.



Ashis Mitra said:


> even larger than all other metro systems of India (Except Delhi).


Well Chengdu is expected to surpass Delhi in length by 2020 or 2021.


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

CNGL said:


> Because planning. All four are U/C, with line 5 expected to open later this year. Also and much for your disgust lines 11-16 aren't yet approved (a different line 11 was approved and even started construction but was subsequently made part of line 6, and part of line 15 is already operational as the branch of line 1), yet lines 17 and 18 (and 19) are U/C.


Wow, great news, I think these four lines will open commercial operation around 2020.


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

As I told last year, that, I always follow those city metro, which are not capital of the country, and has both tram and metro, so I followed Changchun, Dalian, Hongkong, Qingdao, Shanghai, Shenyang, Suzhou & Tianjin before, and this year Chengdu. Some suggestions were followed by Kolkata metro and improved than before. 

So, for more development, and taking suggestion, I am asking these questions – 

1) Is there any system for baggage checking when entering in the station area or platform area?

2) Is drinking water available in station area?

3) Are there any display board in platform about next train? If yes, what kind of it—dot matrix or LED?

4) Do they play light music in background at station platforms?

5) Is there any special seats for children, ladies, senior citizens and handicapped persons in both platform and inside the metro cars?

6) Is there any entertainment television in platforms?

7) Is photography allowed inside station premises?

8) What kind of fare it is used for, single, return and multiple journey tickets?

9) Do they have all day ticket system i.e. unlimited journey on any metro routes for a day?


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

China shows us that metro is not the ultimate answer of a good urban rail transport. Metro is much costlier, so tram is the best solution, where population density is lower, and a good modern tramway always ideal.

Many cities which has beside metro, they has opened tram also. It has applied in Suzhou, Qingdao & at last at Chengdu. 

The tram network currently has only one route, route 2. It serves the north-west Chengdu. In future, this route will be extended, and a new route, route 1 will also be opened, at it will connect Chengdu West Rail station, so by that extension, tat station will be served by all three types of rail transport – train, metro and tram. It is already served by metro line *4.*

What will be the extended routes? Please write in details with future termini, and about the tram depot.


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Chengdu Metro breaks a single day ridership record on April 4 with 4,703,400 trips. Here is a breakdown by line:

Line 1: 1.0821 million
Line 2: 1.0122 million
Line 3: 836,900
Line 4: 728,600
Line 7: 952,200
Line 10: 91,400

Source from Chengdu Metro official Weibo


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

After reading many websites I’ve recently saw some matters, which arise some questions and curiosity. I’m asking these because I want to compare the Chengdu Tram with my city’s Kolkata Tram. Although the main difference is that Chengdu tram is a brand new system, just 1 year old, whereas Kolkata tram is the oldest tram system in Asia which is 146 years old. Here I’m writing—

1) Is there any tram conductor inside tramcars for ticketing? Or tickets should be bought before boarding the tram from tram stations?

2) What kind of ticket they used in tram—simple paper ticket or electronic card?

3) Are other motor vehicles allowed on tram track? 

4) Are all stops as tram stations? Or there are some single unreserved street surface stops?

5) Does the entire route is middle of the road? Or sometimes on left or right side?

6) Are there any special seats for children, ladies, senior citizens and handicapped persons inside the tram cars?

7) Is there any system for monthly tickets and one day unlimited travel tickets?

8) What are the fares for a single journey?

9) What will be the extended routes? Please write in details with future termini, and about the tram depot.

10) Is there any official website about Chengdu tram (especially in English)?


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Chengdu BRT by 柳算


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

by 柳算


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Line 18 Trains by 地铁圈


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Will Line 18 be more of a suburban-style line? The seating layout suggests this will not be an urban subway.


----------



## Miami High Rise (Feb 15, 2011)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Line_18_(Chengdu_Metro)

Yes has commuter rail stats. 3 mile station spacing, express service. big trainsets.


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Chengdu metro broke a single day ridership record, serving 4.9 million trips, just before National Day. Breakdown by Line:

Line 1: 1.0723 million
Line 2: 1.0769 million
Line 3: 894,000
Line 4: 750,500
Line 7: 1.0099 million
Line 10: 98,800

 



 

 

 

 



成都地铁运营


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

2 metro lines and 1 tram line will open by the end of year. The total length of Chengdu Metro will be over 300 km.

http://www.sohu.com/a/347789599_100034295









Metro line 5 ph I & II, 49.02km

















metro line 10 ph II, 27.06 km

















tram line 2 ph II, 25.6 km


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Chengdu Tram

by 成都地铁运营


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Line 5 Testing. Dec 2019 opening date subject to government approval.



source


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Now I see there will be a station named 交子大道 opening later this year with line 5. I wonder if anyone hungry will rename it 饺子大道 . This doesn't affect its Pinyin spelling without tone markers (Jiaozi Dadao), only in Chinese characters and when spoken (交 is first tone, 饺 is third).


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Line 5 by ylm000


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

Metro line 5 and line 10 will open soon in December. Here are some pictures of stations.

https://photo.scol.com.cn/xc/201912/57393056.html


----------



## NCT (Aug 14, 2009)

When will they ever learn and make floor tiles matt!


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

line 5
皇花园站









青羊宫站









抚琴站









锦城大道站









二江寺站




































高升桥站（三国文化）









南湖立交站（生态文化）









中医大省医院站（中医文化）









line 10
五津站









新平站


----------



## cormiermax (Jan 15, 2008)

Gaudy AF!


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Both line 5 and the second phase of line 10 are opening on December 27. Line 5 is a long North-South line, running 49 km from Huagui Lu in the North to Huilong in the South, with As this is two phases opening at once it was previously thought only the section North of Qilong (1st phase) would open, with the section South of it (2nd phase) due for a later date. The second phase of line 10 extends it from Shuangliu airport all the way to Xinping in Xinjin county, adding 27 km and 10 stations to the line making it 38 km long with 16 stations, thus becoming a fully suburban line. With these extensions Chengdu metro is growing past the 300 km mark, less than 10 years since it first opened (in fact it was the first Chinese metro, along with Shenyang, to open after I joined this forum).

In addition I wouldn't be surprised if the T2 tram line is extended on the same date, reaching its full planned length between Chengdu West and Pi County :ancient: West railway stations with a branch to Renhe. And while I'm at it, when they plan to rename the various Pi County railway stations to Pidu? Pi County became Pidu District in 2015.


----------



## jserradell (Jan 6, 2004)

With this extension, Chengdu has just surpassed Madrid in the ranking. Chengdu is now the 13th longest metro in the world.


----------



## cwieqTKC (Dec 19, 2012)

CNGL, out of curiosity, are you living in Chengdu or are you 'in business' in terms of public transport around the area? I'm admiring your knowledge! I live in Chengdu most 50% of each year and I'm wondering how you're in possession of such knowledge re Chengdu Metro? As a side note, my Chinese (mandarin+sichuanese) is basic only, and im unable to find such an info from local neighbours as they say 'they are not sure' when talking about metro/infrastructure related projects in south west Chengdu (WuHou area and nearby). Really appreciate your input here as the metro is my primary way of transport in the city (even though my wife has Chinese driving licence but refuses to drive due to bad traffic lol) Thanks so much for your contribution!

波兰人在成都市


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

There are 213km new metro will open in 2020. Chengdu most likely will be the *4th longest metro in the world*, over 520km in total, only after Beijing, Shanghai and Guangzhou.




jserradell said:


> With this extension, Chengdu has just surpassed Madrid in the ranking. Chengdu is now the 13th longest metro in the world.


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

CNGL said:


> In addition I wouldn't be surprised if the T2 tram line is extended on the same date, reaching its full planned length between Chengdu West and Pi County :ancient: West railway stations with a branch to Renhe.


And in fact the tram line was also extended on December 27. It now has a length of 39.3 km, with 35 stops (and an additional 12 stops could be added in the future). It now has connection to metro at Chengdu West Railway station (line 4) and at Tianhe Lu (line 2).

As for additional tram lines there is that Xinjin line which was under construction a few years ago but somehow hasn't entered service yet, as well as another line in Dujiangyan. Yet another line, line T1, is planned to run South from the South railway station.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Recently opened Line 5









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/...gyanggong_Station_of_Chengdu_Metro_Line_5.jpg


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

*Rulinlu station on Line 10 (opened 2019.12.27)*









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Platform_in_Rulinlu.jpg


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal









Chengdu prepares to open two express metro lines


Chengdu is gearing up to open lines 17 and 18 later this year. These express metro lines will be operated with trains with a maximum speed of 140km/h.




www.railjournal.com


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

saiho said:


> Line 5 Testing. Dec 2019 opening date subject to government approval.
> 
> 
> 
> source


8-car trains?


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

line 7


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Zaz965 said:


> 8-car trains?


Yes 8 car Type As. Similar to Shanghai Metro Lines 1 and 2.


----------



## Ghostpoet (Nov 29, 2016)

Today I saw on CRRC official Twitter account that new trains are delivered to the Chengdu line 7! Are those trains additional trainsets to the existing fleet? Any info how many were ordered?

Thank you!
Ghostpoet


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Ghostpoet said:


> Today I saw on CRRC official Twitter account that new trains are delivered to the Chengdu line 7! Are those trains additional trainsets to the existing fleet? Any info how many were ordered?
> 
> Thank you!
> Ghostpoet


Additional sets to further increase frequencies during rush hour. This is part of an order of: 
ten 6 car trainsets for Line 7
ten 6 car trainsets for Line 2
eight 6 car trainsets for Line 4


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

PSD semi see through displays posted by 金沙南波湾


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Line 6 Sanguantang Station posted by yhq2816


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Line 9 Testing in the yard by rt666


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

成都地铁运营


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Line 9 train, with see through cab because as it is planned to run fully automated eventually. 成都地铁


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

成都地铁


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Line 3 by 成都地铁运营


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

成都地铁建设 Line 6


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Line 9 testing by 成都地铁


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Line 13 construction by lcd8237


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Chengdu BRT by 通行线Toursline


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

I like bendy buses  

line 6 - 68km


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

metro-world said:


> There is a diffrent between opening a new line - or an extension to existing lines!
> In 2010 Guangzhou opened in fact only one new line - the GF - all other 5 were extensions to existing lines!
> 
> Chengdu opens 3 new lines!


In order to eliminate the misunderstanding, I edited my reply.

In 2010, Guangzhou Metro opened 6 metro lines (including extension of existing lines).

In 2020, Chengdu Metro opened 5 metro lines (including extension of existing lines).


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

A brief description of the newly opened lines:
Line 6 is by far the longest single section ever opened at once, running a whooping 68.8 km (that is about the distance I have to the closest tram stop xD) from Wangcongci (Wangcong Temple) in Pidu (Northwest) to Lanjiagou in Tianfu Xinqu (South). 54 out of 56 stations have opened, Qingdao Lu and Lujiao having missed the opening day. I expected this to open at three different times according to the phases: First the central section between Qinggang and Guandong, then the Northwest extension to Wangcongci and finally the South extension to Lanjiagou (a section initially known as line 11).
Line 8 is a Northeast-Southwest line, running from Shilidian to Lianhua with 25 stations over 28.8 km. It is already being extended in both directions, athough the Southwest one is a one-station extension. This is the only newly opened line not using 8A car trains, only 6A (two cars shorter).
Line 9 is eventually planned to become the outer loop line (in fact it was drafted to become such in the current expansion phase but was turned down by the NDRC), but for now it only runs for 22.2 km between Jinrongcheng Dong (Financial City East) to the South and Huangtianba to the West.
I'm not sure wether line 17 should have been called line 19 instead, since what has been opened has more of what is set to become line 19 than what will remain as line 17. The line runs from Jitouqiao at the newly opened line 9 Northwest to Jinxing, with 9 stations over 26.1 km. In the future it will be split at Jiujiang Bei, with line 19 running from Jinxing to the Tianfu new railway station, while line 17 is planned to extend Southwest to Shuangliubei (Shuangliu North) railway station in the long run. Line 17 is also being extended across the city center.
And finally, line 18 has received the longest one-station extension ever, 21 km between Sancha and Tianfu Jichang Bei (Tianfu Airport North)... although that section has three unopened stations, two of them (Futian and Tianfu Jichang 1-hao 2-hao Hangzhanlou i.e. Tianfu Airport Terminals 1 & 2) expected to open during 2021 (the latter with Tianfu airport itself). Line 18 is also being extended across the city center beneath line 1.


----------



## gao7 (Jun 29, 2016)

*Chengdu opens 5 new metro lines*
CHENGDU, Dec. 18 -- Chengdu City, capital of southwest China's Sichuan Province, opened five new metro lines on Friday, bringing the number of metro lines in the city to 13.
The new lines have brought the total length of Chengdu's far-reaching metro system to 558 km. Line 6, the first phases of lines 8, 9 and 17, as well as the eastern section of Line 18 have been opened.
Line 18 links Chengdu's city proper with its new airport, the Chengdu Tianfu International Airport, which is slated to begin operations next year. An automated train system has been deployed on Line 9. Trains on the line can automatically run, stop, turn on, and carry out inspections.
The Chengdu Metro launched its first line, Line 1, in 2010. So far, it has transported more than 6 billion passengers, with the average daily number of passengers exceeding 4 million.
















Chengdu opens 5 new metro lines - Xinhua | English.news.cn


----------



## Frenchlover (Sep 3, 2020)

gao7 said:


> *Chengdu opens 5 new metro lines*
> CHENGDU, Dec. 18 -- Chengdu City, capital of southwest China's Sichuan Province, opened five new metro lines on Friday, bringing the number of metro lines in the city to 13.
> The new lines have brought the total length of Chengdu's far-reaching metro system to 558 km. Line 6, the first phases of lines 8, 9 and 17, as well as the eastern section of Line 18 have been opened.
> Line 18 links Chengdu's city proper with its new airport, the Chengdu Tianfu International Airport, which is slated to begin operations next year. An automated train system has been deployed on Line 9. Trains on the line can automatically run, stop, turn on, and carry out inspections.
> ...


Chengu Metro is indeed 518,5 km and not 558 Km which include the Tram line


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

518 km and making this system the 4th largest in the world.   
source Chengdu Metro - Wikipedia


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

As I've stated. I consider Chengdu metro to be the 3rd, not 4th, longest metro in the World. Why this discrepancy can be found in how I count the Guangzhou-Foshan line down in the Pearl River Delta.

Anyway, to what I've come. With the new lines it has happened again, some trips have seen their fares lowered. This is especially noticeable between Xibocheng (Western China International Expo City) and Huilong, which has gone from 9 yuan to just 3, one third from it was previously. However I'm pretty sure nobody would make the crazy trip up line 1, then a one-station hop on line 7 before going down line 5.

However I've spotted some indirectness as well. Between Xibeiqiao and Huilong line 5 is 12 km shorter than line 6. AFAIK fares are set on the shortest route possible, so in that case it is calculated on line 5 (thus 7 yuan instead of 9).


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

CNGL said:


> As I've stated. I consider Chengdu metro to be the 3rd, not 4th, longest metro in the World. Why this discrepancy can be found in how I count the Guangzhou-Foshan line down in the Pearl River Delta.


have you travelled by subway in Chendgu? it must be a f*cking awesome system


----------



## JHPart (Jun 23, 2015)

How big metro networks are seems like a difficult discussion to me. If you include tram lines and suburban railways, the metro network could be much bigger. A lot of smaller cities don't have even a real subway system.

It could be also interesting, to discuss about what cities built in the last 5 or 10 years. I think many Chinees cities built a lot of subways, tramways, suburban railways and BRT bus networks.

In other countries it is less. In Europe and North America, they have allready big rail networks since a long time. They invested less the last 10 years. There was a financial crisis and a lot of governments invested also in motorways.


----------



## Arnorian (Jul 6, 2010)

Congrats to the people of Chengdu!


----------



## Short (Dec 16, 2015)

Having travelled around Chengdu before any Metro was even considered, to dodging the various construction sites and travelling on the first line only a few short years ago (with it's unique natural air ventilation system). To now be amongst the most extensive metro systems in the world is amazing.


----------



## Frenchlover (Sep 3, 2020)

*Chengdu hit a new Metro ridership record as of 12 31 2020 with 5 649 500 unlinked trips* without Tram (previously 5 552 500 as of 09 30 2020)
5 lines have also broken their record : 5, 6, 8, 9 and 17.
Nevertheless, none of the lines reached the million anymore.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Chengdu metro line 9 review:


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

That channel has reviewed every new metro line opened last month. There are also videos for lines 17, 18, 8 and 6; in this order.


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

JHPart said:


> How big metro networks are seems like a difficult discussion to me. If you include tram lines and suburban railways, the metro network could be much bigger. A lot of smaller cities don't have even a real subway system.
> 
> It could be also interesting, to discuss about what cities built in the last 5 or 10 years. I think many Chinees cities built a lot of subways, tramways, suburban railways and BRT bus networks.
> 
> In other countries it is less. In Europe and North America, they have allready big rail networks since a long time. They invested less the last 10 years. There was a financial crisis and a lot of governments invested also in motorways.



　Ｕｓｕａｌｌｙ　ｗｈｅｎ　ｗｅ　ｒｅｆｅｒ　ｔｏ　ｍｅｔｒｏ　ｓｙｓｔｅｍ　ｗｅ　ａｒｅ　ｒｅｆｅｒｉｎｇ　ｔｏ　ｕｒｂａｎ　ｒａｉｌ．　Ａ　ｄｅｄｉｃａｔｅｄ，　ｓｔａｎｄ　ａｌｏｎｅ　ｒａｉｌ　ｓｙｓｔｅｍ　ｗｉｔｈ　ｅｘｃｌｕｓｉｖｅ　ｒｉｇｈｔ　ｏｆ　ｗａｙ　ｕｓｕａｌｌｙ　ｅｌｅｖａｔｅｄ　ｏｒ　ｕｎｄｅｒｇｒｏｕｎｄ．　Ｈｉｇｈ　ｆｒｅｑｕｅｎｃｙ　ａｎｄ　ｌａｒｇｅ　ｃａｐａｃｉｔｙ　ｉｎ　ｎａｔｕｒｅ．　Ｔｈｅ　ｔｅｒｍ　ＭＴＲ　ｓｔａｎｄ　ｆｏｒ　ｍａｓｓ　ｔｒａｎｓｉｔ　ｒａｉｌ　ｗｈｉｃｈ　ｉｓ　ａ　ｆａｉｒｌｙ　ａｐｔ　ｄｅｓｃｒｉｐｔｉｏｎ．　

　Ｗｈｅｎ　ｉｎｃｌｕｄｉｎｇ　ｂｕｓｅｓ，　ｔａｘｉｓ　ａｎｄ　ｔｒａｍｓ　ｔｈｅ　ｔｅｒｍ　ｐｕｂｌｉｃ　ｔｒａｎｓｐｏｒｔ　ｉｓ　ｍｏｒｅ　ｏｆｔｅｎ　ｕｓｅｄ．


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

成都地铁运营


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Mental note: Always follow sources from Wikipedia if they state long term plans, they often contain maps. Like this news report from last December, detailing the current plan to build up to... 58 lines! (33 urban, 19 suburban and 6 in the area beyond the Longquan Mountains, including the Tianfu airport) This amounts to no less than 2384 km, now that is crazy.


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Chengdu hit a new Metro ridership record on March 5, 2021 with 6.0171 million trips delivered. This surpassed the previous record set on Feb 26, 2021. Here is the breakdown by line:

Line 1: 896,900
Line 2: 865,700
Line 3: 806,900
Line 4: 696,100
Line 5: 555,600
Line 6: 470,100
Line 7: 851,500
Line 8: 287,200
Line 9: 237,600
Line 10: 132,100
Line 17: 48,900
Line 18: 128,300
Tram: 40,200

 
 
 
 
 


成都地铁运营


----------



## Frenchlover (Sep 3, 2020)

saiho said:


> Chengdu hit a new Metro ridership record on March 5, 2021 with 6.0171 million trips delivered. This surpassed the previous record set on Feb 26, 2021. Here is the breakdown by line:
> 
> Line 1: 896,900
> Line 2: 865,700
> ...


Basically it's *5 976 900 for Metro only*, just under the 6M line. Anyway 6 lines : L5, L6, L8, L9, L17 and L18 have beaten their ridership records.


----------



## Frenchlover (Sep 3, 2020)

*Chengdu hit a new Metro ridership record on March 3, 2021 with 6 003 199 unlinked trips* without Tram
6 lines have once more broken their record : L5, L6, L8, L9, L17 and L18.
Nevertheless, once again none of the lines reached the million anymore.


----------



## JaJaWa (Feb 10, 2015)

Best quality version of the official map I could find. The symbols are quite interesting:
O Local
E Express
A Fully automatic operation
T Tram


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Chengdu Metro Broke ridership records again (4th time this year) with 6.0187 million unlinked trips.

Breakdown by Line:
Line 1: 904,900
Line 2: 865,700
Line 3: 803,900
Line 4: 701,200
Line 5: 559,800
Line 6: 484,100
Line 7: 853,300
Line 8: 294,300
Line 9: 244,100
Line 10: 127,300
Line 17: 50,400
Line 18: 129,700
Tram: 40,100










成都地铁运营


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Line 13 Longan Station posted by 13880716544


----------



## Frenchlover (Sep 3, 2020)

*Chengdu hit as every friday on march, a new Metro ridership record as of 2021 03 26 with 6 296 545 unlinked trips* without Tram (42 967)
Again, 6 lines have also broken their record : 5, 6, 8, 9, 17 and 18









Nevertheless, none of the lines reached the million anymore.


----------



## Frenchlover (Sep 3, 2020)

*Chengdu hit as every friday, a new Metro ridership record as of 2021 04 02 with 6 987 452 unlinked trips* without Tram (48 516), approaching Shenzhen regular ridership.
Again, 7 lines have also broken their record : 4, 5, 6, 8, 9, 17 and 18










This time, 3 lines L1, L2 and L7 reached the million again !


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

成都地铁


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

成都地铁


----------



## Frenchlover (Sep 3, 2020)

*Once again, Chengdu hit a new Metro ridership record as of 2021 04 30 with 7 173 700 unlinked trips* without Tram (50 600).
Again, 8 lines have also broken their record : 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 8, 9, and 17.












This time, 2 lines L2 and L7 reached the million again and L1 was very very close !


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Line 5 by Zhao_Misaka


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

成都地铁 Line 9 Automated subway.


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Line 5 by 鱼儿姐的活动日记


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

After Seoul, I have only seen Chengdu is the only city of the world which has opened many metro lines at the same day. Line *6, 8, 9, 17, 18*—all five lines opened at same day, even it has loosen Seoul, where four lines opened in a day. Hats of to the transport company, which has constructed the gigantic network at very fast pace.

By construction of these new five lines, the total metro route has now more than 500 Km. a very large jump, almost double than before extension. This has included connection to 2nd airport served by metro. The entire network criss-crossed the city and nearby places. Touched the tram network also by now, (line 6).

Now we are eagerly waiting for line 13, which is under construction, and 5 more lines are planned. Those are line 11, 12, 14, 15 & 16. When the construction of those lines will be started? Please write some details.


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

I heard that tram route 1 (T1) has now being suspended due to some traffic problems. Can anyone tell me what kind of traffic problem has happened? Did they mean that area is very congested, and so barricading for tram track laying by digging the road surface will create too much congestion, so they have shelved the tram project in south Chengdu?


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Line 13 Construction posted by ZLZL


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Chengdu metro changing some wayfinding signs to LED signs. I think this was done to allow the wayfinding to dynamically change based on changes to escalator directions or delay info. Posted by laoliantianwang


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

which subway line is this?  








by 流浪的麻哥 on 500px


----------



## WiseSupernova (Nov 24, 2020)

Zaz965 said:


> which subway line is this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Line 2 between "Chengdu academy of governance" and "Damianpu"


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)




----------

